# 10 am or 4 pm?



## Preach (Mar 19, 2006)

In the account of Jesus calling His first two disciples (Andrew and the apostle John?), it says that they stayed with the Lord that day (the 10th hour). 

I have read that the Gospel of John reckons time by Roman standards, therefore, it would have been 10 am. I have also read that it was by Hebrew reckoning (4pm). Can we know for sure? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 19, 2006)

10th hour is starting at 6am. 10th hour is 4pm.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> I have read that the Gospel of John reckons time by Roman standards


Just curious...where have you read that? Even Luke reckons time by hours after 6 am (See Acts where Peter tells the crowd they're not drunk...)


----------

